# Chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió phụ kiện gì, hết bao nhiêu.



## tinhtrieuan (11 Tháng hai 2020)

*Lắp đặt  máy lạnh giấu trần dẫn ống gió cần phụ kiện gì ???*






*Triều An kính gửi Quý Khách Hàng Các model máy lạnh giấu trần dẫn ống gió Daikin bán chạy nhất hiện nay*





*Các chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió đi kèm bao gồm*
*Ống đồng máy lạnh*​
Nhân công lắp máy giấu trần​
Ty treo dàn lạnh loại tốt ( gồm 4 cây ty Ø10 + cùm + tắc kê + đệm+ buloong)​
Khung đỡ dàn nóng sắt V hàn​
Ống đồng thái lan kèm cách nhiệt VN / Malaysia​
Dây điện khiển từ dàn nóng sang dàn lạnh cadivi 1 x 1,5 mm²​
Dây điện remote từ dàn lạnh đến remote '' 2x 0,5 mm²'' + ống ruột gà + nhân công cắt tường đi âm​
Ống  nước Bình Minh Ø27  cách nhiệt VN​
*Ống gió máy lạnh*​
Ống gió mềm Ø150 / Ø200 Ø250 Ø300..có cách nhiệt bông thuỷ tinh​
Ống gió cứng tôn tráng kẽm có cách nhiệt​
Miệng gió cấp slot ( 2slot ) /hồi  kích thước (150 x 1200)mm​
Miệng gió cấp slot ( 3slot ) /hồi  kích thước (150 x 1200)mm​
Miệng gió cấp slot ( slot ) /hồi  kích thước (150 x 2000)mm hoặc dài hơn tuỳ yêu cầu​
Miệng gió cấp CC1  /hồi  kích thước (150 x 1200)mm​
Miệng gió cấp CC2  /hồi  kích thước (150 x 1200)mm​
Box gió sơn tĩnh điện kích thước(150 x 1200)mm​
Phin lọc miệng gió hồi (150x 1200)mm​
Chụp thổi / chụp hồi (150 x 1200)mm​
*Hình ảnh các kiểu miệng gió *







*Miệng gió khe dài 2 slot*





*Miệng gió khe dài 3 slot *







*Miệng gió cung tròn*
*



*
*Miệng gió khe theo thiết kế*





QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG CẦN TƯ VẦN - BÁO GIÁ - KHẢO SÁT - THIẾT KẾ THI CÔNG 

VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ THEO THÔNG TIN 

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN *

*Đ/C: 6/3 Huỳnh Thị Hai, P.TCH, KP.9, Quận 12, HCM  *

*Email báo giá : info@dienlanhtrieuan.com*

*TEL:  08.37172899 - 0836.100.330 - FAX: 0837.172.899   *

* HOTLINE: 0909.629.980 MR CÔNG*

​


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

mình làm bên nhà thầu điều hòa trung tâm có thể hợp tác không


----------

